# Converting a video from .mov to .mp4: Anyone know a free software to do this??



## Fetch_Man (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a video (whose total length is 1 minute) that I want to convert from .mov to .mp4 (or even .wmv). 
I tried searching for freeware to do this but found only trial versions of software that mandatorily placed a company logo watermark on the converted product. I'm sure there's someone here who knows a free software that would allow one to do what I'm trying to do without having strings attached on the outcome?! 

Please, it's a simple 1 minute video! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Here a few options:
ffmpegX
MPEG Streamclip
Handbrake

There is also ffmpeg command line installed via Macports or downloaded binary. (just google ffmpeg osx)

My personal choice for the best when needing mp4 is Handbrake.

FYI: mov is not a format, it is a container. The video codec inside a mov container could be mp4 already.
*Media Inspector* is a great tool for seeing that info. If it's already mp4 inside, it's easy to "re-wrap" the video into a different container instead of re-encoding which is a better option.


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

Headrush said:


> Here a few options:ffmpegX
> MPEG Streamclip
> Handbrake
> 
> ...


Do you mean that if I just change the .mov to another suffix that it will work?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

RedWolfDeux said:


> Do you mean that if I just change the .mov to another suffix that it will work?


Please start your own thread if you have a problem.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

RedWolfDeux said:


> Do you mean that if I just change the .mov to another suffix that it will work?


This could be applicable to the OP also, but no, changing the extension will not be enough.

Using ffmpeg it's as simple as

```
ffmpeg -inputFIle.mov  -vcodec copy -acodec copy outputFile.m4p
```
It's fast and there is no quality loss since you aren't re-encoding.


----------

